# Porting Ics Apps From Nexus S Port To Bionic



## mund (Aug 25, 2011)

Anyone know if this is possible and what would be involved? Would love the gmail app in particular. Already have mail, music, and google+. There are probably some others too.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Please don't post this kind of stuff in the development threads. Thanks!


----------

